
A Deeper Dive into DNS over HTTP or TLS and Impacts on the Ecosystem - m3047
https://blog.apnic.net/2020/06/18/where-is-the-dns-heading/
======
m3047
Tip o' th' hat to Ken Hansen @ Neustar for bringing this to my attention. The
author, Geoff Huston, is a credible observer.

